# Markland Pool Walleye



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I have caught more Walleye in the Markland pool in the last 3 years than in the previous 30 years combined. Anybody else seeing a trend like this on this pool of the Ohio?
Cady


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

yes, its because WV has been stocking them, I first noticed a sharp increase in eyes maybe six or seven years ago but the past several seasons have been great for them.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I fish the Greenup pool and the walleye there seemed to be doing a lot better.Only caught one in the spring but in November caught 1-2 with a limit of sauger almost every trip.
Jake


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I also have caught walleye in the greenup pool . I also have caught more in the last 3 years than every before . They all seem to appear in great shape fat and a very green back . Saugeye also seem to be taking off in the Greenup pool in the last 5 years . Biggest walleye was 5 lbs same for the saugeye .


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

cadyshac said:


> I have caught more Walleye in the Markland pool in the last 3 years than in the previous 30 years combined. Anybody else seeing a trend like this on this pool of the Ohio?
> Cady


Dumb question, but is the Markland pool defined as the stretch of river upstream of Markland Dam or downstream of Markland Dam?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Will clarify that I fish the Greenup dam tailwater as 'pool' could be considered upstream.My largest walleye was 6 lb.-10 oz.my largest walleye ever,don't think I got a sauger over three pounds or so.Same night I caught my big one my fishing buddy watched one come in that he thought was larger than mine.The night before I got my good walleye a fellow fishing next to me got one over six.
Jake


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

The "Markland pool" is from Markland upstream to Meldahl. I know you guys upstream regularly catch at least some walleye. I am asking about the Markland pool. I know there are at least two dams between me and any West Virginia stockings so I don't think my fish are coming from W. VA.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

My fishing partner and I caught hundreds of sauger last fall and early winter, mostly in the meldahl pool (several miles above the Meldahl Dam). I can only recall 2 walleye in the mix and they were only 18". I hope more walleye make it down the river into the Meldahl and Markland pools. BTW, back in the early 90's we caught quite a few walleye below Markland dam (in the tailwaters), in the 3 to 4 pound range. Don't know where those came from and have not caught any there since the mid 90's. Bring on more walleye in the big O.


----------

